# Question



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey guys! I was browsing this forum and I keep seeing NMMNG...

What is NMMNG?!

Thanks in advance!!!

Kres <3


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

"No more Mr. Nice Guy"


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/No-More-Mr-Nice-Guy/dp/0762415339


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you!!!! My husband is wanting to make a change in his life and I've seen so many people say reading this has helped!


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Have him keep an open mind. IMO the book is designed to convince the majority of men that they have a problem, they are to blame, and the author has the treatment. 

The treatment being: buying his book, visiting his website, attending his courses. You know, paying him.

Dr. Robert Glover | Intention Into Action | Love, Sex, Dating & Career


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

NNMNG probably wont help your husband...

its for guys who do everything to make their spouses happy and make themselves look needy, clingy, and unattractive in the process.
your husband is a serial cheater.


----------

